# Santa Paula Airshow- August 14, 2010



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2010)

I went out to the Santa Paula Airshow yesterday. It's a neat little show for an airport that is celebrating it's 80th year. Most of the airplanes staged out of Camarillo because of the small ramp there and the FAA regs were a little odd. But I love the mountain backgrounds there. Check out the close formation work of the Mustang and the Hellcat  It was incredible.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 15, 2010)

Great shots and they do look great against the backdrop of the mountains. The difference in the sense of movement from the bi-plane in the 6th frame to the little yellow racer in the next frame is excellent.
Is that a Yak 55 (?) in the 4th and 5th frames? I'd never seen one live before till yesterday...what an aerobatic beast!
Thanks for posting these.
Derek


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Derek. The aerobatic plane is the Zlin 50LX. It was built in the Czech Republic. You should see the tumbling that plane can do.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2010)

Fantastic shots!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 15, 2010)

Excellent work Eric!!! Derek really liked the Yak-55 yesterday. The craft is capable of 23Gs. The pilot wouldn't live through it but the plane would.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2010)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2010)

Cheers guys. Camarillo is next weekend, so there will be more soon.


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 15, 2010)

A Zlin 50LX....thanks for that info. Aaron's right I did like that Yak...and it looks so much like this Czech plane in your shots. 

Looking forward to more. Thanks!
D


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2010)

Shots are up on the site now. Click the banner below to see the 14 galleries:






One of the cool cars on displace was a Cobra with Carroll Shelby's autograph on the dashboard. 8)


----------



## eddie_brunette (Aug 18, 2010)

Ive been here for a while and I have never praised you on your fab pictures!!!

You guys are so lucky to have these airshows! When we have "a neat little show " it usually consists of a few Cessnas/Pipers and...If we lucky some T6's. I'v seen a Spit ONCE, doing a fly over at a Motorsport event and that is that. Lucky me and wife are immigrating soon....and I WILL NEVER EVER AGAIN miss an airshow.

Thanks Eric for bringing these beautiful planes back to life for us less fortunate 

edd


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Eddie. I am real happy to have a medium to share the photos with. The internet has made things more accessible and I have fans all over the world, which is still amazing to me.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2010)

A friend of mine caught a cool shot of me in action out there. If you look towards the top left of the photo, you see the airplane I am shooting.


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2010)

great pictures as always Eric, i love that first zero picture !


----------



## Geedee (Aug 18, 2010)

evangilder said:


> If you look towards the top left of the photo, you see the airplane I am shooting.



Crickey, sure hope you missed him !!!!

Beaut shots Eric, certainly a photo enhancing background !. Thanks for posting them up for us


----------



## N4521U (Aug 19, 2010)

This is a case of size matters.

What's the setup you are using?????


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks again guys. For ground to air, I use the Sigma 50-500mm lens. For statics and air-to-air, I use the Nikon 18-200mm VR lens. I use the Nikon D80 for my main camera with the D50 for a standby and for statics.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 19, 2010)

Cool pics as always Eric. Love the pic of the Cobra. I'm a complete tool when it comes to that car.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 28, 2010)

I missed these while my computer was broken.
Nice shots Eric.
I definitely like the Cobra. 


Wheels


----------

